# ElsaWeb - VAG Online Repair Manuals.



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Greetings all


I would like to share with you my  find , Something we VAG'ers like to have near hand & saved in our internet browser favorites for reference. 

*ElsaWeb - VAG Online Repair Manuals*

I honestly believe this is worthy to be mentioned in all related Forums, maybe become a sticky 

Hope it'll be useful.:thumbup:

Regards.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Great find, thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Great find, thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:


Most welcome , try to look at those TT3.2 suspension bracing/strengthening , pretty easy and doable with minimal cost. I am glad I found this manual .. It has all the necessities  
so should I :modify or Resto!


Sent from far away! Mobile


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Bookmarked! Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow, very useful, thanks!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Wow, very useful, thanks!





Atomic Ed said:


> Bookmarked! Thanks:thumbup:


MW:beer:

I'll link those TT3.2 Body reinforcements :
*Body reinforcements (rear) for vehicles with 6-cyl. engine*

This one for you Dear MAX :
*OEM Wheel alignment*


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

What a great find, thanks for sharing... I'll definitely be referencing to this in the future!! :beer::beer:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

crzygreek said:


> What a great find, thanks for sharing... I'll definitely be referencing to this in the future!! :beer::beer:


:beer::beer: your welcome , sharing is caring


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This reminds me of VAG-Cat before it was shut down. Nice find


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> This reminds me of VAG-Cat before it was shut down. Nice find


Thanks man, i found this while searching for something VAG-Cat as it was shut down .


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

poo this doesn't work anymore :what:


----------

